# Looking to go fishing.



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I have owned many boats over the years, and I sold my last one a few years ago. I am currently laid off like many others so I am available most of the time. I live in the Kingwood/Humble area, and I would like to go fishing with someone. 
I am a 50 year old non smoker, and I am not drinker while on the boat for safety reasons. If you are going fishing in Texas City, Kemah or Galveston and you have room I would be willing to pitch in for fuel, ice and bait. You can send me a PM, text or call me.
Thank you,
Al 
cell (219)380-6166


----------

